# Tapatalk or Tapatalk Pro



## Nolathyme (Jul 16, 2014)

I remember reading a thread that mentioned tapatalk. 
I would like to get an alert when sightings are posted. Is tapatalk what I should get? Should I get the free version or the pro?
Can someone give me a quick summary of tapatalk?


----------



## Ken555 (Jul 16, 2014)

swj said:


> I remember reading a thread that mentioned tapatalk.
> 
> I would like to get an alert when sightings are posted. Is tapatalk what I should get? Should I get the free version or the pro?
> 
> Can someone give me a quick summary of tapatalk?




www.tapatalk.com


Sent from my iPad


----------



## ironbyron (Jul 27, 2014)

There is no longer a pro version of tapatalk


----------

